# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Nacionalizmi, bashkimi arab/islamik

## Lioness

> Alko vella besom per ty kam shum respekt dhe jo vetem per ty por per te gjithe vellezerit musliman .
> Ti te pakten e di se si jane keta qe nuk jane musliman , kur neve shkojme tek forumet e tyre , nese dicka nuk ju pelqen e shlyejne mbrenda sekondit . Po tani eshte pyetja a edhe neve duhet te behemi te tille ?!! 
> Per mendimin tim , une personalisht i mirepres jo muslimanet ne kete forum . Tek forumet e tyre ku te lejon Albo te bejsh bisede, debat !!! Ata pune ka , te gjurmoj shkrimet e muslimaneve dhe ti shlyej . Te pakten ketu ne forumin tone mundemi qe tua tregojme te verteten .
> Ata , lete fyejne , lete folin te paverteta , kete e kane ne natyren e tyre , jo se duan , por vuajne nga ajo semundje dhe ku i dihet ndoshta duke fyer e shajtur Allahu i hap syte dikujt nga ata i tregon te verteten dhe herohet nga ajo semundje .
> Neve qe jemi musliman ne e dime te verteten andaj fjalet e tyre nuk duhet te na brengosin.
> Ndersa per ate qe shtetet tjera jane te bashkuara dhe neve nuk jemi , mos fajso keta vizitoret jomusliman ne kete forum . 
> Faji eshte i yni , dhe ate duhet ta kerkojme ne mbrendi . Po te kishim pasur mundesi te shikojme ftyren e profetit ne parajse , me siguri nuk do te ishim ne gjendje te hikojme dicka nga lotet e tij .
> Duam ose nuk duam neve , eshte fakt , neve momentalisht kemi deshtuar ne realizimin e endres se profetit .
> Andaj duhet te punojme me shum dhe mos brengoemi per fjalt e tjereve . Perkujto shprehjen "qente lete lehin - Karavani lete eci para " !!!
> ...


Ky postim eshte mare nga teme tjeter, duke mos qene e lejuar nga rregullat por dhe nga anetaret e atij nen-forumi, vendosa ta hap temen ketu, dhe te vazhdoj pak me tej, nese me lejohet.  

Kam disa pyetje dhe kundershtime me idete e hedhura ketu, por ne rradhe te pare do te pyesja Gostivarin apo kushdo qe i aderohet kesaj teori per disa sqarime para se te shtroj argumentat e mia.  

E para, qe te sqarohemi, ti kerkon bashkimin e vendeve islamike?  Me popullesi te besimit islam?  Me territore fqinj me njeri-tjetrin apo pak rendesi ka shtrirja gjeografike?  
Cfare ka te perbashket ky bashkim?  Fene vetem?  Te tjere komponente ekonomike, politike, shoqeror e kulturor nuk merren parasysh?  

Gjithashtu, kur flet "ne" kemi faj, "ne" s'po realizojme endrren e profetit etj etj etj, cfare perfaqeson "ne"?  
Si shqiptar, si e perfytyron Shqiperine ne kete "bashkim", duke pasur parasysh perberjen e popullesise, poziten gjeografike, apo gjuhen e cila na ndan, na vecon nga vende te tjera me homologe ne ato karakteristika.  

Tema eshte hapur per sqarime, apo per te hedhur ide, dhe jo per polemike.  

PS: Qartesoj se ne pergjithesi jam pro bashkepunimeve regjionale, kudo qofte.

----------


## lone_star

Lioness,
Cdo mysliman sipas Islamit i perket dy bashkesive, njera eshte bashkesia e kombit te tij etnik (qe per ne eshte Shqiptaria), dhe e dyta eshte bashkesia e kombit te tij ne besim qe eshte Islami. Keto te dyja nuk e perjashtojne njera tjetren. As nuk do te thote prishje e kufijve dhe bashkimi me vendete e tjera islamike. Cfare do te thote eshte qe ne ceshtje te besimit ose edhe ceshtje politike myslimanet kudo duhet te mbeshtesin njeri tjetrin gjithmone duke pasur frike Zotin. Dhe duke vepruar me drejtesi.

Pse te shqeteson ty kjo?

Greket mbeshteten serbet ne luften e Kosoves dhe Bosnjes duke e ditur qe po bejne dicka te padrejte dhe megjithe masakrat qe po ndodhnin atje. Per arsye fetare.

----------


## Lioness

> myslimanet kudo duhet te mbeshtesin njeri tjetrin gjithmone duke pasur frike Zotin. Dhe duke vepruar me drejtesi.


Duke dashur Zotin do ishte me mire se duke e pasur frike, per mendimin tim.  Nejse se s'dua te debatoj ne kete teme ndryshime teologjike.




> Pse te shqeteson ty kjo?


Mua nuk me shqeteson besimi i askujt.  Me shqetesojne te tjera gjera.  Dhe respektoj pergjigjen dhe mendimet e tua, por e hapa temen per te sqaruar disa gjera me Gostivarin, dhe pres ate te me pergjigjet (po eshte fshehur  :perqeshje:  j/k) pastaj do flas me gjere.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Duke dashur Zotin do ishte me mire se duke e pasur frike, per mendimin tim.  Nejse se s'dua te debatoj ne kete teme ndryshime teologjike.
> 
> 
> 
> Mua nuk me shqeteson besimi i askujt.  Me shqetesojne te tjera gjera.  Dhe respektoj pergjigjen dhe mendimet e tua, por e hapa temen per te sqaruar disa gjera me Gostivarin, dhe pres ate te me pergjigjet (po eshte fshehur  j/k) pastaj do flas me gjere.



   Jo num jam fshefur , por nuk kam pasur kohe te pergjigjem .
   Okey Luaneshe  :buzeqeshje:  ja fillojme tani postimit tone . Sa i perket bashkimit te muslimanve ne nje shtet te vetem , unik , kjo eshte e vertete eshte endra e cdo muslimani , por jo qe te zaptojne territore te tjera , por thejshte per tu be te zote te vendin te tyre , te lirese se tyre .
    Nuk diskutohet , per derisa ekzsiton i fuqishmi dhe i dobeti , cdo her ka gjuetar dhe preh . Ne kete raste , ose ne boten e sotme "preh" jane shtetet islamike .  Pse ndodh kjo ?!! Ndodh sepse luftojme me nje amerik qe eshte bashkim i 50 shteteve , pra si rrjedhim 1 shtet luftom 50 . Shancat per te fituar kete lufte ky shteti i vetem i ka ZERO . 
    Tani paramendo situaten tjeter psh 30 shtete islamike te bashkohen ne nje federate , si to te ishin shancat qe nje federate tjeter nga 50 shtete ti sulmoj ata ?!!! Do te ishin shum te vogla !!! 
    Rrjedhimisht do te kishe, ta marrim dy super fuqi , qe asnjera nuk do te kishte guxim te sulmonte tjetren , si rrjedhoje e kesaj , nuk do te kishe luftra ne bote . 
     Pra bota do te ishte me e sigurte .

     Nga ana tjeter , dobite do te ishin edhe ne pikpamje ekonomike , nuk do te kishte kufij , tregetia do te zhvillohen e lire , tamam ashtu sic pretendon europa . Eshte interesante kur permesim europen , askujt nuk i pengon bashkimi i shteteve europiane , por kur fole per bashkimin e shtetev Islamike , njerezit i kap euforia , panica , frika etj etj . 
      Mos haro se para gjitha ketyre superfuqife , ka qene Perandoria Islamike fuqi qe ka sunduar me shum se gjysmen e botes se atehereshme qe ka qene e njohur dhe cuditerisht gjat sundimit te tyre , nuk ka pasur ndonje masaker ndaj jomuslimaneve , pra me nje fjale ata jane respektuar .  E theksoj kete vetem me qellim ,qe tua bej me dije se nuk keni nevoje te frigoheni nga nje skenar i tille .
     Pra shkurt e shqip , bashkimi ka te bej me shum me sigurine dhe ndalimin e lufterave .

     Kur foli ne kete teme , dua te theksoj po ashtu , sepse me kishe pyetrut me duket per shqiptaret dhe shqiperine . Ne islam , duhet te dish  se kombi kruesor eshte ai ISLAMIK . Cfar nenkuptojme me kete , me kete nenkuptojme se te gjithe pjestaret e fese islame jane te barabart , nuk ka dallime rase , gjuhe , kombi etj etj, te gjithe jemi nje . 
      Andaj per nje shqiptar qe eshte musliman , pak rendesi ka nqs shqiparia eshte ne nje federate te tille . Fundja faja Islamike garanton ruajtjen e traditave kombetare , garanton kombin , ashtu qe ne nje skenar te tille , neve mund te jemi pjes e nje federate , por gjuha ,traditat etj etj do te jene shqipe .

    Dua te ceki edhe dicka , ky imazh qe ti po shikon sot , e kam fjalen per fene Islame , nuk eshte imazhi i vertete  , eshte nje propagande aq e madhe qe ne loje nuk ka vendosur vetem para por edhe jeten e njerezve , me qellim te rrenimit te imazhit te kesaj feje .

    Nese ke ndonje pyetje Luaneshe , je mese e mirepritur me i be dhe me gjithe qef do te mundohem te te pergjigjem ne limitet e diturise sime .

    Sinqerisht Gostivari_usa

----------


## lone_star

Mbreteresha Luaneshe :--),
Me fal qe po fus hundet se ti me duket  e paske diskutim personal me Gostivari_usa. 'Frike' eshte perkthimi me i afert ne shqip i fjales 'Takwa' ne gjuhen arabe. Por ky perkthim nuk perfshin shume kuptime te tjera te rendesishme te asaj fjale. As une nuk di arabisht shume mire po mesa kam lexuar kjo fjale perfshin Frike, Respekt, Devotshmeri gjithashtu edhe Dashuri ndaj Zotit. Ne anglisht fjala me e afert me duket 'Reverence'.

----------


## murik

> Jo num jam fshefur , por nuk kam pasur kohe te pergjigjem .
>    Okey Luaneshe  ja fillojme tani postimit tone . Sa i perket bashkimit te muslimanve ne nje shtet te vetem , unik , kjo eshte e vertete eshte endra e cdo muslimani , por jo qe te zaptojne territore te tjera , por thejshte per tu be te zote te vendin te tyre , te lirese se tyre .
>     Nuk diskutohet , per derisa ekzsiton i fuqishmi dhe i dobeti , cdo her ka gjuetar dhe preh . Ne kete raste , ose ne boten e sotme "preh" jane shtetet islamike .  Pse ndodh kjo ?!! Ndodh sepse luftojme me nje amerik qe eshte bashkim i 50 shteteve , pra si rrjedhim 1 shtet luftom 50 . Shancat per te fituar kete lufte ky shteti i vetem i ka ZERO . 
>     Tani paramendo situaten tjeter psh 30 shtete islamike te bashkohen ne nje federate , si to te ishin shancat qe nje federate tjeter nga 50 shtete ti sulmoj ata ?!!! Do te ishin shum te vogla !!! 
>     Rrjedhimisht do te kishe, ta marrim dy super fuqi , qe asnjera nuk do te kishte guxim te sulmonte tjetren , si rrjedhoje e kesaj , nuk do te kishe luftra ne bote . 
>      Pra bota do te ishte me e sigurte .
> 
>      Nga ana tjeter , dobite do te ishin edhe ne pikpamje ekonomike , nuk do te kishte kufij , tregetia do te zhvillohen e lire , tamam ashtu sic pretendon europa . Eshte interesante kur permesim europen , askujt nuk i pengon bashkimi i shteteve europiane , por kur fole per bashkimin e shtetev Islamike , njerezit i kap euforia , panica , frika etj etj . 
>       Mos haro se para gjitha ketyre superfuqife , ka qene Perandoria Islamike fuqi qe ka sunduar me shum se gjysmen e botes se atehereshme qe ka qene e njohur dhe cuditerisht gjat sundimit te tyre , nuk ka pasur ndonje masaker ndaj jomuslimaneve , pra me nje fjale ata jane respektuar .  E theksoj kete vetem me qellim ,qe tua bej me dije se nuk keni nevoje te frigoheni nga nje skenar i tille .
> ...


Vetem nje pyetje kam per ty, cili eshte ai vend mysliman sot ne bote qe do te merrej si shembull,si reference,si pasqyre e asaj bashkesie hipotetike islame qe c'do mysliman enderron?

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Vetem nje pyetje kam per ty, cili eshte ai vend mysliman sot ne bote qe do te merrej si shembull,si reference,si pasqyre e asaj bashkesie hipotetike islame qe c'do mysliman enderron?


 

   Murik me te vertete pyetje me vend , per mendimin tim sot nje shtet te tille nuk e gjen , por kishe thene si shembull, te pakten une e kisha zgjedu\hur si shembull , Bagdatit e para 1000 viteve .

----------


## Lioness

> Kur foli ne kete teme , dua te theksoj po ashtu , sepse me kishe pyetrut me duket per shqiptaret dhe shqiperine . Ne islam , duhet te dish  se kombi kruesor eshte ai ISLAMIK . Cfar nenkuptojme me kete , me kete nenkuptojme se te gjithe pjestaret e fese islame jane te barabart , nuk ka dallime rase , gjuhe , kombi etj etj, te gjithe jemi nje . 
>       Andaj per nje shqiptar qe eshte musliman , pak rendesi ka nqs shqiparia eshte ne nje federate te tille . Fundja faja Islamike garanton ruajtjen e traditave kombetare , garanton kombin , ashtu qe ne nje skenar te tille , neve mund te jemi pjes e nje federate , por gjuha ,traditat etj etj do te jene shqipe .


Ka mundesi ta shtjellosh pak me tej kete nocion?  Dmth ti do, apo s'e sheh si problem qe Shqiperia mund te jete pjese e kesaj federate, dhe thua qe gjuha (traditat) do jete shqipja.  Mire mo Gostivar, je ne dijeni se cfare u be me gjuhet e Lindjet e Mesme, qe u zhduken ne vend te arabishtes?!

Nje shembull, psh, gjuha berbere (me gjithe dialektet e saj) eshte ne zhdukje e siper.   Ne Algjeri pas presioneve te shumta, u be zyrtare ne 2001, pastaj ne 2004 presidenti i Algjerise, thote se vetem Arabishtja eshte zyrtare.  Per te mos folur pastaj per te tjera shembuj.  

Pertej saj, te lutem lere Perandorine Otomane jashte ketij diskutimi, brenda mundesive, se pastaj do futemi ne te thella te tjera.  

Plus, ne cfare skenari e perfytyron Shqiperine pjese te kesaj federate?  Se ta garantoj une me 100% qe do kesh probleme te pakten me popullesine jo-myslymane ne Shqiperi.  

Keto pyetje jane thjesht per sqarim.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Ka mundesi ta shtjellosh pak me tej kete nocion?  Dmth ti do, apo s'e sheh si problem qe Shqiperia mund te jete pjese e kesaj federate, dhe thua qe gjuha (traditat) do jete shqipja.  Mire mo Gostivar, je ne dijeni se cfare u be me gjuhet e Lindjet e Mesme, qe u zhduken ne vend te arabishtes?!
> 
> Nje shembull, psh, gjuha berbere (me gjithe dialektet e saj) eshte ne zhdukje e siper.   Ne Algjeri pas presioneve te shumta, u be zyrtare ne 2001, pastaj ne 2004 presidenti i Algjerise, thote se vetem Arabishtja eshte zyrtare.  Per te mos folur pastaj per te tjera shembuj.  
> 
> Pertej saj, te lutem lere Perandorine Otomane jashte ketij diskutimi, brenda mundesive, se pastaj do futemi ne te thella te tjera.  
> 
> Plus, ne cfare skenari e perfytyron Shqiperine pjese te kesaj federate?  Se ta garantoj une me 100% qe do kesh probleme te pakten me popullesine jo-myslymane ne Shqiperi.  
> 
> Keto pyetje jane thjesht per sqarim.



     Per popullaten jo muslimane ne shqipari nuk diskutohet synimet e tyre jane greqia dhe vatinani , edhe serbia deri diku  :buzeqeshje:  .
     Problemi Lioness eshte paqja , te kesh paqe do te thot te jesh i fuqishem . Te jesh i fuqishem do te thot te jesh i bashkuar . 
     Fundja koncepti i nje shteti , nuk dmth fundi i nje kulture . Ne europ psh , ta gjitha jane shtete antare , por mbrenda cdo shteti ata flasin gjuhen e tyre .

    Pastaj kjo puna e bashkimin gjith musliman eshte shum me e komplikuar se sa mendon ti ose une !!!
    Nese e shikon per momentin muslimanet jane te percare ne sekte qe midis veti jane duke i nxjer syte , edhe pse te si muslima eshte e ndaluar vrasja e nje muslimani tjeter . 
    Keta suni dhe shia se bashku me sufit dhe vehabistat e sotem , kta nuk e kane ndermend bashkimin , keta e kane ndermend coptimin , vrasjen , ideollogjite e pa baza , fetwa te ndryshme qe shkojne ne kundershtim me parimet kryesore te Islamit .

   Andaj jane ne ate pozite te mjeruar sot . Ne Kuran "Luaneshe " shkruan : " Allahu nuk e ndron gjendjen e nje populli per derisa ai popull te ndryshoj veten e tij "  dhe poashtu shkruan qe  Allahu nje populli qe devijon nga rruga e drejte do ti a coj armikun me te madh ta sundoj . 
   A nuk po ndodh kjo sot me vendet muslimane ?!!! Shikoj antaret musliman ne forum !!!
    Njeri tjetrin e bejne "kafir" , me nje fjale jobesmtar , njeri te eger . Me njerez te tille bashkim nuk ka , andaj mos u merzit , se djalli e ka berre punen e tij dhe meriton 10 te paster . Ka fut sher midis muslimaneve qe besom kur te them se kjo cfar ti je duke shikuar sot nuk eshte aspak besimi Islam , ate qe Zoti i ka falur profetit.
   Nese do te informohesh me shum me fene e vertete Islame duhet te shikojsh filmin "The Message" .  
    Tani une po shkoj te lej me fotografite dhe zerin e filmit .    

Pjesa e pare 
http://www.archive.org/details/The_m...story_of_islam

Pjesa e dyte 
http://www.archive.org/details/The_m..._storyofislam2


    Me respekt Gostivari_usa

----------


## Albo

Mendo per nje moment se cfare hipokrizie dhe pafytyresie eshte qe te pretendosh se je per Kalifatin e shquar islamik ku te gjithe myslimanet jetojne nen nje ombrelle e ne nje mbreteri, dhe ti shkruash keto mendime nga Amerika, apo jo Gostivari_*USA*?! Nuk mund ta marr dot me mend se sa e veshtire duhet te jete per nje mysliman si ty qe aspiron Kalifatin qe te jetoje ne mes qafirash ketu ne Amerike!

Por nuk mund te besh me faj Gostivarin qe mendon keshtu, pasi ai nuk vlereson as bekimin e Perendise per te qe e ka sjelle ne Amerike. Amerika ka plot te mira materiale, por ka edhe dicka me te shenjte, ka lirine, ate liri qe njerez si Gostivari e marrin me ajrin qe thithin ne cdo frymemarrje qe bejne, por nuk dine ta vleresojne. Dhe per njerez qe nuk jane ne gjendje te vleresojne te miren kur bien ne kontakt me te, ka  vetem nje menyre se si mund te mesojne: te vleresojne te miren duke provuar ne kurrizin e tyre te keqen!

Te te them ishallah te degdis Perendia ne ndonje vend si Afganistani, Iraku e Arabia Saudite qe te njohesh vlerat e Sherias dhe Kalifatit?! Me dhimbsesh e nuk ta them dot. Por me shume se ty me dhimbsen te gjithe te tjeret qe nuk jane myslimane dhe mundohen te te mbushin mendjen ty se e ke gabim.

Shembulli i Gostivarit eshte vetem nje, por secili prej jush si njerez te lire krijoni sot nje shembull, nje model shqiptari, qe ia ekspozoni femijeve, familjes, shoqerise shqiptare dhe te huaj ne te cilen jetoni. Dhe ne nje shoqeri ku perplasen vlera e aspirata kaq kontradiktore nuk fiton forca e argumentit, fiton forca e shembullit te te mires dhe te bukures. Jo te gjithe njerezit kane aftesine per te vleresuar sic duhet te keqen, por te gjithe njerezit kane aftesine e lindur per te vleresuar te miren dhe te bukuren. Dhe ne nje shoqeri si ajo shqiptare me kontraste kaq te thella do te gjeni edhe te shemtuaren edhe te bukuren. Por ne fund, eshte secili prej jush qe vlereson se cfare eshte e mire e cfare eshte e keqe, cfare eshte vlere dhe cfare eshte antivlere, cfare eshte e bukur dhe cfare eshte e shemtuar.

Albo

----------


## albprofiler

> Ky postim eshte mare nga teme tjeter, duke mos qene e lejuar nga rregullat por dhe nga anetaret e atij nen-forumi, vendosa ta hap temen ketu, dhe te vazhdoj pak me tej, nese me lejohet.  
> 
> Kam disa pyetje dhe kundershtime me idete e hedhura ketu, por ne rradhe te pare do te pyesja Gostivarin apo kushdo qe i aderohet kesaj teori per disa sqarime para se te shtroj argumentat e mia.  
> 
> E para, qe te sqarohemi, ti kerkon bashkimin e vendeve islamike?  Me popullesi te besimit islam?  Me territore fqinj me njeri-tjetrin apo pak rendesi ka shtrirja gjeografike?  
> Cfare ka te perbashket ky bashkim?  Fene vetem?  Te tjere komponente ekonomike, politike, shoqeror e kulturor nuk merren parasysh?  
> 
> Gjithashtu, kur flet "ne" kemi faj, "ne" s'po realizojme endrren e profetit etj etj etj, cfare perfaqeson "ne"?  
> Si shqiptar, si e perfytyron Shqiperine ne kete "bashkim", duke pasur parasysh perberjen e popullesise, poziten gjeografike, apo gjuhen e cila na ndan, na vecon nga vende te tjera me homologe ne ato karakteristika.  
> ...


Po e jap edhe une mendimin tim ne kete çeshtje.

Ma se pari dua te them hiç mos u frigoheni se nuk do te ndodh nje gje e till sidomos tash tash, ne nje kohe padyshim se do te vjen bashkimi i muslimanve por ky bashkim nuk do te vjen nga lindja por nga perendimi.
A po i shikoni se si jane bere shtetet muslimane tash ,sidomos ato arabike.
Jane te pakte ata qe therasin per nje bashkim ,as qe ju intereson se si duhet te jete bashkimi e gjera te tilla.

Feja islame nuk eshte per dhune dhe diskriminim.Ne te vertet ata qe jane besimtar te vertet gjithmone jane ne sherbim te njerezimit e jo kunder njerezimit.

Ne qofte se do te kishte nje Khalifat nuk do te thote te ishte sikur sistemi komunist ,nuk do te thote se njerezit nuk kane te drejta e gjera te tilla.

Per momentin ,per kete kohe po them ne qofte se ne muslimanet kishim pasur nje khalifat do te ishte ma se miri po te kishte ndonje sistem sikur Vatikani.

Nuk e kisha preferuar une si musliman nje shtet fetare  ku ka diktature  dhe dhune .
Ne fakt feja islame eshte kunde dhunes diktatures .Eshte Allahu qe na dha lirine te zgjedhim e kush jemi ne qe ti mohojne kto gjera.
Per Zotin nuk eshte e veshtire Ai ka mundesine qe ta bej boten per nje second muslimane apo diçka tjeter .
Ne jete njehere jemi ateista kalojme ne nje fe tjeter mandej zgjedhim krejt diçka tjeter .Ne kete menyre edhe mesohemi me shume.

Do te ishte ma mire edhe per boten ne qofte se muslimanet do te ishin te bashkuar .
E shikoni se çfare po behet tash ,secili qe ka deshire ne shtetet arabe nxjerr dispozita fetare .As nuk po kemi me kend te bisedojm atje.

Ma ne fund po e theksoj se islami i vertet do te vije nga perendimi dhe kta lindoret do te marrin mesim.
Islami ne vendet e arabve veç sa po shuhet dite e per dite.
Le te therrasin ata sa te duan Zotin ,tek e fundit ja kane frigen vetem diktatorve te tyre, arabet po mendojne se po i zbatojne rregullat e Allahut (ndoshta edhe i zbatojne disa) por rregullat e diktatorve po i zbatojne ma shume.

----------


## Kandili 1

> Jo num jam fshefur , por nuk kam pasur kohe te pergjigjem .
>    Okey Luaneshe  ja fillojme tani postimit tone . Sa i perket bashkimit te muslimanve ne nje shtet te vetem , unik , kjo eshte e vertete eshte endra e cdo muslimani , por jo qe te zaptojne territore te tjera , por thejshte per tu be te zote te vendin te tyre , te lirese se tyre .
>     Nuk diskutohet , per derisa ekzsiton i fuqishmi dhe i dobeti , cdo her ka gjuetar dhe preh . Ne kete raste , ose ne boten e sotme "preh" jane shtetet islamike .  Pse ndodh kjo ?!! Ndodh sepse luftojme me nje amerik qe eshte bashkim i 50 shteteve , pra si rrjedhim 1 shtet luftom 50 . Shancat per te fituar kete lufte ky shteti i vetem i ka ZERO . 
>     Tani paramendo situaten tjeter psh 30 shtete islamike te bashkohen ne nje federate , si to te ishin shancat qe nje federate tjeter nga 50 shtete ti sulmoj ata ?!!! Do te ishin shum te vogla !!! 
>     Rrjedhimisht do te kishe, ta marrim dy super fuqi , qe asnjera nuk do te kishte guxim te sulmonte tjetren , si rrjedhoje e kesaj , nuk do te kishe luftra ne bote . 
>      Pra bota do te ishte me e sigurte .
> 
>      Nga ana tjeter , dobite do te ishin edhe ne pikpamje ekonomike , nuk do te kishte kufij , tregetia do te zhvillohen e lire , tamam ashtu sic pretendon europa . Eshte interesante kur permesim europen , askujt nuk i pengon bashkimi i shteteve europiane , por kur fole per bashkimin e shtetev Islamike , njerezit i kap euforia , panica , frika etj etj . 
>       Mos haro se para gjitha ketyre superfuqife , ka qene Perandoria Islamike fuqi qe ka sunduar me shum se gjysmen e botes se atehereshme qe ka qene e njohur dhe cuditerisht gjat sundimit te tyre , nuk ka pasur ndonje masaker ndaj jomuslimaneve , pra me nje fjale ata jane respektuar .  E theksoj kete vetem me qellim ,qe tua bej me dije se nuk keni nevoje te frigoheni nga nje skenar i tille .
> ...




Gostivar,
mua me ke habite per bese!
Qe je njeri i perkushtuar ndaj fese kjo mund te verehet dhe nuk me befason as pengon fare,sepse njoh njerez te ngjashem ne rrethin tim dhe se paku edhe nje person ketu ne forum.
Per besimin e njerezve te tille s`ke si mos te ndiesh respekt-*Perderisa te tillet nuk e cenojne interesin e kombit tone!!*

Mirepo, vete ideja e bashkimit te popullit tone(cfaredo bashkimi) ,ne baze fetare,me ndonje shtet,populli i te cilit e ka fene e njejte me nje pjese te popullit tone, per mua eshte nje *ABSURD I DORES SE PARE.*
Madje, ne kete rast nuk mund te mos e sjell ne kujtese historine e hidhur komuniste te popullit tone.Kemi qene te gatshem t`ia nxjerrim syte njeriut tone ,po qe se ka guxua ta thote nje fjale kunder Stalinit , komunizmit rus apo atij jugosllav.Me i fjale,kemi qene ne gjendje me e vra njeriun tone per fare te huaj.

Une jam i bindur qe ti je shume i vetemuar me idene tende,dhe se shumica e popullit tone ,qe kane fene si ti, kurre nuk do te pranonin ndonje bashkim me trup te huaj.Nuk do te pranonin bashkim me popuj qe s`i kemi as fare as fis,me te cilet as s`na ofron gjaku as gjuha as historia.

Ne, shume me shume kemi nevoje per nje bashkim shqiptaro-shqiptar dhe ate ne forme te nje strategjie gjitheshqiptare,ne menyre qe te mos mbetemi vazhdimisht ne bisht te Europes.

Leji arabet,turqit e te tjeret le te merren me pune te veta e merremi ne me tonat,se edhe ashtu e kemi oborrin plot therra e ato duhet me i hjeke e me e qele rrugen  per t`ia msy kah bota bashkekohore.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Mendo per nje moment se cfare hipokrizie dhe pafytyresie eshte qe te pretendosh se je per Kalifatin e shquar islamik ku te gjithe myslimanet jetojne nen nje ombrelle e ne nje mbreteri, dhe ti shkruash keto mendime nga Amerika, apo jo Gostivari_*USA*?! Nuk mund ta marr dot me mend se sa e veshtire duhet te jete per nje mysliman si ty qe aspiron Kalifatin qe te jetoje ne mes qafirash ketu ne Amerike!
> 
> Por nuk mund te besh me faj Gostivarin qe mendon keshtu, pasi ai nuk vlereson as bekimin e Perendise per te qe e ka sjelle ne Amerike. Amerika ka plot te mira materiale, por ka edhe dicka me te shenjte, ka lirine, ate liri qe njerez si Gostivari e marrin me ajrin qe thithin ne cdo frymemarrje qe bejne, por nuk dine ta vleresojne. Dhe per njerez qe nuk jane ne gjendje te vleresojne te miren kur bien ne kontakt me te, ka  vetem nje menyre se si mund te mesojne: te vleresojne te miren duke provuar ne kurrizin e tyre te keqen!
> 
> Te te them ishallah te degdis Perendia ne ndonje vend si Afganistani, Iraku e Arabia Saudite qe te njohesh vlerat e Sherias dhe Kalifatit?! Me dhimbsesh e nuk ta them dot. Por me shume se ty me dhimbsen te gjithe te tjeret qe nuk jane myslimane dhe mundohen te te mbushin mendjen ty se e ke gabim.
> 
> Shembulli i Gostivarit eshte vetem nje, por secili prej jush si njerez te lire krijoni sot nje shembull, nje model shqiptari, qe ia ekspozoni femijeve, familjes, shoqerise shqiptare dhe te huaj ne te cilen jetoni. Dhe ne nje shoqeri ku perplasen vlera e aspirata kaq kontradiktore nuk fiton forca e argumentit, fiton forca e shembullit te te mires dhe te bukures. Jo te gjithe njerezit kane aftesine per te vleresuar sic duhet te keqen, por te gjithe njerezit kane aftesine e lindur per te vleresuar te miren dhe te bukuren. Dhe ne nje shoqeri si ajo shqiptare me kontraste kaq te thella do te gjeni edhe te shemtuaren edhe te bukuren. Por ne fund, eshte secili prej jush qe vlereson se cfare eshte e mire e cfare eshte e keqe, cfare eshte vlere dhe cfare eshte antivlere, cfare eshte e bukur dhe cfare eshte e shemtuar.
> 
> Albo


    Albo , me beso , personalisht respektoj mendimin tend , jetojme ne shekullin 21 , nuk e kam ndermend te fjalosem me ty . Por , keta forumistat tjere kur lexojne shkrimet e tua , i ben te qeshin . Mos me trego mua , per fene time , jam ose nuk jam hipokrit . Nese je duke folur per veten tende , kjo mua nuk me intereson , duhet te te interesoj ty dhe atyre qe te kane prane .
   Pasi me quan hipokrit , mendoj se nuk kam nevoje te te jap definicionin e fjales hipokrit . Me sjell ti mua dy shkrime , per te njejten teme te cilat jane ne kundershtim , atehere jo ti te gjithe qe jane ne kete forum kane te drejte te me thuan se jam hipokrit .
    Nga ana tjeter , Amerikanet per mua nuk jane qafira okey , jane njerez qe besojne ndryshe , pese gishta i kemi ne dore dhe sjane te njete . Per mua Amerikanet jane popull i mrekullueshem . Jetoj ne kete vend , jam pjese e ketij vendi ne te mire ose te keqe dhe ta garantoj me koke, fakti qe ti je kristijan nuk dmth se respekton kete vend ma shum se une .
    Une respektoj me zemer Ameriken  , e ti me per para Albo . 
    E per punen e kafifatit te Bagdadit , duhet te lexojsh me shum , nuk ta kam une fajin qe ti nuk kupton metaforen time .  Sa per informate , kalifati Bagdadit ne ate kohe ka qene si Europa ose si Amerika sot , ku njerezit kane shkuar te gjejne jete me te mire .  Ka qene vend  diturise , paqes dhe bereqetit , ku kane koegzistuar fe te ndryshme nen nje pushtet .
   Nese per ty kjo nuk eshte e pelqyeshme , mos u merzit ,kuptoj qendrimin tend , Ti e ke vertetuar ne kete forum qe je ne anen e krimit , kete e them sepse je nje nder ato qe mbron vetem pse je kristijan nje kristijan tjeter qe kryqezoi ate murgeshen .
   Une jam musliman dhe kurrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ne jeten time nuk kam te mbroj nje kriminel si Osma Bin Laden vetem pse eshte musliman . Per mua ai eshte degjenerim i besimit tim , i fese sime.
      Andaj hipokrizine, ta garantoj , je duke e kerkuar ne vend te gabuar .


     Me Respekt Gostivari_usa

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Kandili , me kupto , kur fol per bashkime , besom se cdo here jam duke menduar per paqe .
     Ne boten e sotme , ne do te mbijetosh , duhet te jesh i bashkuar.  Andaj per mua , nuk me intereson se cfar bashkimi do te jete , fetar , politik , ushtarak , qellimi kryesor eshte se me ate qe bashkohet te pakten te te ruaj nga armiqte . Nuk jam aspak kunder qe Shqiperia te bashkohet me Europen , me Ameriken akoma me shum e kam kete deshire. 
     Duhet te kuptojme qe jemi popull i vogel me shum armiq qe vete nuk u dalim ne qosh , andaj neve duhet te behemi pjese e nje bashkimi . 
     Nga ana fetare , une jam musliman , kete nuk mund ta mohoj , dhe de fakto personalisht nuk jam kunder bashkimit te shqiperis me ndonje shtet musliman .
    Por po ashut jam shqiptare dhe si shqipater une kam te drejte te bashkohem me kedo ,Europ me Amerik etj etj  Vetem me serb dhe grek nuk dua te bashkohemi . Personalisht kur permendi emrin grek ose serb , me vjen e vjellura .

   Besoj se tani me ke kuptuar me mire Kandili

----------


## leci

Shqiptari ka vella shqiptarin o lum miku,pavaresisht nga besimi.
Ne nuk kemi ne cope shtet e ti dashke te bashkohemi me Irakun,ose me Marokun.
Ne fakt do propozoja Somaline se te pakten andej ka akoma natyre te paster,ka akoma peme ku mund te lozim si majmuna cirku.
Shko ore se ju ka rene ***** rehat andej nga rrini e nuk ju duhet te rraskapiteni te gjithe diten per te ushqyer familjen,siç ndodh me shume ne Shqiperi.
Bej nje shtepi tenden ku mund te jetosh ne paqe ne familjen tende,me femijet e vellezerit e tu.
Te siguroj qe kur te ndjehesh ne paqe do te kaloje qejfi te futesh ne shtepi ndonje bythezi afrike,ne emer te paqes e te fese.
Amin

p.s. perfundova tek feja pa dashje,kerkoj falje

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Shqiptari ka vella shqiptarin o lum miku,pavaresisht nga besimi.
> Ne nuk kemi ne cope shtet e ti dashke te bashkohemi me Irakun,ose me Marokun.
> Ne fakt do propozoja Somaline se te pakten andej ka akoma natyre te paster,ka akoma peme ku mund te lozim si majmuna cirku.
> Shko ore se ju ka rene ***** rehat andej nga rrini e nuk ju duhet te rraskapiteni te gjithe diten per te ushqyer familjen,siç ndodh me shume ne Shqiperi.
> Bej nje shtepi tenden ku mund te jetosh ne paqe ne familjen tende,me femijet e vellezerit e tu.
> Te siguroj qe kur te ndjehesh ne paqe do te kaloje qejfi te futesh ne shtepi ndonje bythezi afrike,ne emer te paqes e te fese.
> Amin
> 
> p.s. perfundova tek feja pa dashje,kerkoj falje



Ti shko bashkohu me GREK - se pretendon Europen ( Greqia eshte ne Europ ) , ja keshtu , me njerez si puna jote Greket do marrin Himaren ne paqe . Per shqiptaret ose Amerika ose Turqia , Europa nuk eshte hahaha

----------


## leci

Humor arab,vej bast qe sigurisht e ke lexu ke nje mije e nje net.
Une sdu as grek e as turk por dua Shqiperine.
Ti enderro edhe pak sa te zgjohesh.Njerez qsi ty qe i kane syte sa ke Amerika,Turqia ose Arabia i duhen shume Shqiperise.Meriton çmimin e arte ne fushen humane.
Hajd paqe gostivari n'Usa e me krah te lehta se mu lodhe duke shkrujt.

----------


## forum126

> Albo , me beso , personalisht respektoj mendimin tend , jetojme ne shekullin 21 , nuk e kam ndermend te fjalosem me ty . Por , keta forumistat tjere kur lexojne shkrimet e tua , i ben te qeshin . Mos me trego mua , per fene time , jam ose nuk jam hipokrit . Nese je duke folur per veten tende , kjo mua nuk me intereson , duhet te te interesoj ty dhe atyre qe te kane prane .
>    Pasi me quan hipokrit , mendoj se nuk kam nevoje te te jap definicionin e fjales hipokrit . Me sjell ti mua dy shkrime , per te njejten teme te cilat jane ne kundershtim , atehere jo ti te gjithe qe jane ne kete forum kane te drejte te me thuan se jam hipokrit .
>     Nga ana tjeter , Amerikanet per mua nuk jane qafira okey , jane njerez qe besojne ndryshe , pese gishta i kemi ne dore dhe sjane te njete . Per mua Amerikanet jane popull i mrekullueshem . Jetoj ne kete vend , jam pjese e ketij vendi ne te mire ose te keqe dhe ta garantoj me koke, fakti qe ti je kristijan nuk dmth se respekton kete vend ma shum se une .
>     Une respektoj me zemer Ameriken  , e ti me per para Albo . 
>     E per punen e kafifatit te Bagdadit , duhet te lexojsh me shum , nuk ta kam une fajin qe ti nuk kupton metaforen time .  Sa per informate , kalifati Bagdadit ne ate kohe ka qene si Europa ose si Amerika sot , ku njerezit kane shkuar te gjejne jete me te mire .  Ka qene vend  diturise , paqes dhe bereqetit , ku kane koegzistuar fe te ndryshme nen nje pushtet .
>    Nese per ty kjo nuk eshte e pelqyeshme , mos u merzit ,kuptoj qendrimin tend , Ti e ke vertetuar ne kete forum qe je ne anen e krimit , kete e them sepse je nje nder ato qe mbron vetem pse je kristijan nje kristijan tjeter qe kryqezoi ate murgeshen .
>    Une jam musliman dhe *kurrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee* ne jeten time nuk kam te mbroj nje kriminel si Osma Bin Laden vetem pse eshte musliman . Per mua ai eshte degjenerim i besimit tim , i fese sime.
>       Andaj hipokrizine, ta garantoj , je duke e kerkuar ne vend te gabuar .
> 
> ...


Mos u ver fare nen presionin e fjaleve te Albos.Albo jo qe nuk njeh fene por nuk njeh realitetin historik.

Sipas tij Mosiu qe jetoi ne Egjipt qeka i pafytyre dhe hipokrit
Po keshtu qekan dhe Prifterinjte ortodokse e Stabollit qe jetuan ne perandorine Osmane.

Iluzioni i nje Nenshtetasi amerikan me kombesi greke nuk ka pse te merzise.Nese greket jane ksenofobe ndaj cdo ideje anti greke dhe anti sllave ose anti-ortodokse kjo  te ben ty qe te ndiesh krenar pavarsisht video te fundit te ushtareve greke ku thane qe zorret e shqiptareve do ti bejne litare e ndersa shqiptaret ju pergjigjen 'zorret tona jane celik dhe litare per cdo armik'.

Pavarsisht se Lisonska ka dashur te fuse ne imagjinacionet e saj per te bere nje kurth inkuziocioni opinionist ti leri te qete sepse ata e dine mire qe shqiperia nuk bashkohet me greqine ose pan-ortodoksizmin ose pan-Sllavizmit ballkanik.

Pyeti a do deshironin nje perandori bizantine ne kohen e sotme?Sigurisht, sipas tyre dhe flamuri jone kombetar eshte bizantin.

Mos i zgjat shume shkronjat se ua ben qefin pastaj.

----------


## iliria e para

Po ku ka me hipokrizi se kjo e juve qe shkoni ne USA per te kerkare fatin, por tjreve iu preferoni vendet "islamike"? Ju jeni si ata shqiptaret jashte kufinjeve dikure, qe kan dashur Enverin, por jo edhe te jetojne vet ne ate sistem. A jeni vertete kaq naiv a por keni probleme tjera?

----------


## fisniku-student

> Lioness]Duke dashur Zotin do ishte me mire se duke e pasur frike, per mendimin tim.  Nejse se s'dua te debatoj ne kete teme ndryshime teologjike.



*"Frike rrespekti"*

Frika eshte e vetmja gje qe njeriun e perule...te tjerat jan fontan deshirash

----------

